# Wahl 2008 der besten XC-Rennserie



## Bonnekessel (26. Mai 2008)

Welche XC-Serie in Deutschland gefällt euch am meisten?


----------



## SBIKERC (27. Mai 2008)

habe zwar erst ein Rennen vom Berg German A Cup gefahren aber im Gegensatz zum NRW Cup ist das eine andere Liga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2008)

In welche Richtung

Warum?

Was sollen wir sonst verändern? Konstruktive Hinweise werden seit Beginn ernst genommen! Wir "besprechen" jeden Vorschlag auf Durchführbarkeit zu prüfen.

Versprochen!

Bonne

P.S. Ihr könnt mehrere Serien auswählen! Habe ich auch gemacht, damit ich mich selbst wählen kann, ohne so blöd da zu stehen ;-))))


----------



## SBIKERC (27. Mai 2008)

die Ergebnisse vom NRW Cup in Solingen waren erst nach gut einer halben Woche online, die von Berg German A Cup noch am selben Abend...außerdem gibt es beim Berg German A Cup einen Fotomensch zu guten Preisen
die Strecken an sich sind bei beiden Serien gut vorbereitet wobei bei beiden könnten sie technischer sein 
obwohl mir der Berg German A Cup besser gefällt fahre ich trotzdem mehr Rennen des NRW Cups da die nicht soweit weg sind


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ....
> die Strecken an sich sind bei beiden Serien gut vorbereitet wobei bei beiden könnten sie technischer sein
> obwohl mir der Berg German A Cup besser gefällt fahre ich trotzdem mehr Rennen des NRW Cups da die nicht soweit weg sind



Da empfehle ich Dir Pracht (3. Lauf Berg German A-Cup) am nächsten So.
Danach wirst Du Dir wünschen, nicht so leichtfertig nach technischen Passagen verlangt zu haben   

BTW: Du kannst bei mir im Garten Zelten; Ist 30 km vom Start entfernt.
Ist aber Selbstversorger. Nicht dass Du glaubst ich bringe Frühstück ans Zelt   

Gruß

Micha


----------



## SBIKERC (27. Mai 2008)

würde ich gerne fahren aber ich fahre den Tag davor schon die CTF in Dortmund mit meinem Vater

und der andere Tag ist für meine Freundin reserviert, die reist mir sonst den Kopf ab 
die findet es schon nicht so toll wenn ich jedes Wochenende ein Rennen fahre und deshalb nicht soviel Zeit habe

sonst echt gerne, weil nächstes WE kann ich auch kein NRW Cup fahren da ich eine Schulung für meinem anstehenden Zivildienst habe


----------



## hefra (27. Mai 2008)

Ich finde man kann es nicht richtig vergleichen, Bundesliga ist eine andere Klasse. Sonst kenne ich nur Berg und NRW Cup.
Berg und NRW fahre ich, wobei der Bergcup zu weit weg ist um ihn ganz zu fahren. Beim Berg Cup finde ich die Organisation besser, das Preisgeld spricht für den NRW Cup. Strecken sind in beiden Cups vielseitig und unterschiedlich.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn der 3. Lauf zum German A Cup durch ist, werden viele sagen : Hier muß in unmittelbarer Zeit die Deutsche CC Meisterschaft sein, zum Anfang reicht ja auch die U 23.
Hier ist alles was wir Echten CCler haben wollen´, Uphill, Downhill  Trails usw,,die dem Namen gerecht werden.
Es gibt viele Pros die das lesen, ´gibt doch auch ihr mal ein Urteil.
Ihr würdet Bonne und dem Cup damit Helfen.
Sickmüller,Mennen,Sahm, Platt,Scrausner, Tobi W..............................................und unsere guten Frauen.


----------



## Postmann (28. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich sehe, was in der kurzen Zet ( 3 Jahre) aus dem Berg-GermanA Cup entstanden ist, da kann ich nur an alle anderen sagen "nehmt Euch mal ein Beispiel daran"!!

Das ist echt wahnsinn. Bitte weiter so Bonne!!!!!     

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2008)

Das ist nicht nur der Bonne, die telnemenden Vereine sind *bis jetzt* der Bringer !!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2008)

Danke

P.S. Muss jetzt noch die Umschläge für Sonntag fertig machen!

Ich mache es gerne für euch. 

Letztes Jahr stand der Sport im Mittelpunkt und ich bin Deutscher Meister geworden! Also meinen Traum verwirklicht!

Nun habe ich ein neues Ziel: "Deutscher Meister" werden bei der Wahl zur beleibtesten Serie   

Also bis Sonntag, das Wetter wird wohl ebenfalls an unserer Seite stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (28. Mai 2008)

Das wünsche ich Euch auch, und vor allem, das ihr alle Klamotten zusammen habt die man für das Rennen braucht 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Becci (28. Mai 2008)

ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, auch wenn der berg cup für mich immer eine relativ lange anreise für eine kurze bike-fahrzeit bedeutet, diese nehm ich gerne in kauf, weil ich die strecken als auch das ganze drumherum in den letzten jahren durchweg positiv im gedächtnis habe, was ich leider von anderen serien nicht sagen kann.
ich weiß ja, das viele waldbesitzer grad hier in nrw nicht sehr kooperativ sind, aber vllt kann man sich ja von veranstalter zu veranstalter mal unterhalten und schauen was der andere macht, damit alles einfach besser läuft? 

gruß
becci(die sich auf sonntag freut!)


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Mai 2008)

@ Bonnekessel 
wann kommen eigentlich die offiziellen Fotos von Bergisch Gladbach online?


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2008)

und er bat ...

ich soll nichts schlechtes sagen ....

also wende dich bitte selbst an die zuständige Firma, die dafür zuständig ist!

hier findest du sie:.

http://www.bike-bilder.de

Bonne


----------



## Vizepräsident (28. Mai 2008)

Eindeutiges Ergebnis 

Hoffe ihr kommt alle nach Pracht am kommenden Sonntag (1.Juni),
die Strecke ist weltklasse!
Man darf gespannt sein wer den Geschwindigkeitsrekord von 62 km/h knacken wird.->100 Euro Preisgeld sind dafür ausgeschrieben.
Sehr hoher Singletrailanteil!

Und an Uphills mangelt es bestimmt nicht: Kniebrecher,Wurzelsepp und Sickmüller Uphill halten was die Namen versprechen 

gruß

Vize


----------



## Tomek (28. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es ziemlich schwierig ein Urteil  über all die genannten Serien zu bilden da die wenigstens von uns m.M.n. an all den Serien teilgenommen haben!Oder irre ich mich da?Und schon garnicht in einer Saison denn über die Jahre hinweg verbessern oder verschlechtern sich die Veranstaltungen ja auch!Ich persönlich "darf" nur über eine komplette Serie eine Meinung haben da ich bisher auch nur an einer komplett teilgenommen habw......
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (29. Mai 2008)

Nr. 1 ist ganz klar für mich die BL
Nr. 2 NRW Cup Top Organisation aber strecken na aj
Nr. 3 Bike Berg cup schon nett   
Nr. 4 Challang 4 MTB ist wohl mehr eine Einsteigerserie. Aber die leute sind gut drauf, alles entspannter  

Bis Sonntag

Peter


----------



## CC-Freak (29. Mai 2008)

Ich finde startzeiten Berg-German-A-Cup sehr schlecht durchdacht 3.30 für U23 u.s.w
NRW Cup ist dieses Jahr richtig ******** die Zeitname ist ein lachnummer.

Und man kann Bundesliga nicht mit NRW Cup oder Berg Cup vergleichen da steckt mehr Organisation dahinter ich sag nur Heubach letzte Wochenende das war richtig Top


----------



## kopfnikka67 (29. Mai 2008)

Tomek schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich schwierig ein Urteil  über all die genannten Serien zu bilden da die wenigstens von uns m.M.n. an all den Serien teilgenommen haben!Oder irre ich mich da?Und schon garnicht in einer Saison denn über die Jahre hinweg verbessern oder verschlechtern sich die Veranstaltungen ja auch!Ich persönlich "darf" nur über eine komplette Serie eine Meinung haben da ich bisher auch nur an einer komplett teilgenommen habw......
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## CC-Freak (29. Mai 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn der 3. Lauf zum German A Cup durch ist, werden viele sagen : Hier muß in unmittelbarer Zeit die Deutsche CC Meisterschaft sein, zum Anfang reicht ja auch die U 23.
> Hier ist alles was wir Echten CCler haben wollen´, Uphill, Downhill  Trails usw,,die dem Namen gerecht werden.
> Es gibt viele Pros die das lesen, ´gibt doch auch ihr mal ein Urteil.
> Ihr würdet Bonne und dem Cup damit Helfen.
> Sickmüller,Mennen,Sahm, Platt,Scrausner, Tobi W..............................................und unsere guten Frauen.



Na ja bist du 2007 DM U23 gefahren das ist die richtige Strecke für oder die Strecke von Heubach die ist richtig ÜBEL


----------



## xr-fido (30. Mai 2008)

Moin,
ich weiss, dass zumindest die Qualität der Bundesliga-Rennen zum größten Teil von der Qualität der ausrichtenden Vereine bzw. der dahinter stehenden Organisatoren abhängt. Ich denke, dass das im Wesentlichen auch auf andere Rennserien zutrifft. Von daher ist eine pauschale Aussage schon etwas schwieriger. Andererseits weiss ich aber auch, dass bestimmte Rennserien auch von außen, also von den jeweiligen Namensgebern beeinflusst werden und wenn dort nur Leute mit Halbwissen ans Werk gehen, wird nicht immer etwas Vernünftiges draus.
Grüsse
Fido


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2008)

Akutelle Nachrichten für Sonntag (vom 31.05.08 - 14:43):
Startzeitenänderung!!! bei den U 11 und U 13 HOBBY-FahrerInnen:

Ihr startet erst um 11:30

Der Grund für diese Entscheidung: Die hohen Starterzahlen (mehr als 80 Fahrer sind vorangemeldet!), der hohe Singletrailanteil, die sicher aggressive Fahrweise der älteren Biker und leider regnet es heute zwischendurch immer wieder, so dass die Strecke morgen "weich" sein wird.

Daher gebe ich auch andere Rundenzahlen vor:

U 13 Hobby fahren 3 Runden

U 11 fahrern 2 Runden

Die U 15 bleibt beim Start um 11:00 und fährt 4 Runden!

Mein Dank gilt dem Jugendtrainer der Ski und Freizeit (Jörg Meyer), der mich gerade anrief und mich auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht hat. Leider ist die Fahrdauer dann für die jeweiligen Teilnehmer in diesem Rennen kürzer, aber ich finde, dass die Lösung vernünftig ist.

Morgen soll es aber trocken bleiben. Wer selber schauen möchte gibt auf den bekannten Wetterseiten "57577"  für Hamm (Sieg) ein.

Gruß aus den Hauptquartier des Cups

Euer Bonne


----------



## dor michü (10. Juni 2008)

Nochmal Glückwunsch zum Deutschen Meister!!!
Ich persönlich empfehle den Mitteldeutschland Cup!


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juni 2008)

dor michü schrieb:


> Nochmal Glückwunsch zum Deutschen Meister!!!
> Ich persönlich empfehle den Mitteldeutschland Cup!
> Mehr Infos unter:
> www.mdc-xc.de



Dann setze den Link bitte auf euer Seite online, damit das Ergebnis vielsichtig wird. Jeder kann ja mehrere Serien wählen, daher ist das ein faire Sache.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juni 2008)

Welche XC-Serie habe ich denn vergessen?

Hm, ich dachte ich würde alle kennen.

Da habe ich dann wohl Mist gemacht, *Entschuldigung*!

Gruß Bonne


----------



## viragelion (11. Juni 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur der Bonne, die telnemenden Vereine sind *bis jetzt* der Bringer !!!!


Das muß man nicht nur Fett schreiben sondern auch noch dreimal unterstreichen.*Das wichtigste sind die Vereine* !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Juni 2008)

Ganz meine Worte: http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/news/pra...wohl-dsl-pracht-ergebnisse-dann-n#comment-458

bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Juni 2008)

198? Stillstand und Ende?


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> 198? Stillstand und Ende?



200 !!!  

joe
ich fahr ja nur die eine serie mit...aber das geht wohl den meisten so die regional nicht die qual der wahl haben...


----------

